
After Instagram Breakup, Twitter Adds Photo Editing and Filters - pizu
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/12/after-instagram-break-up-twitter-adds-photo-editing-and-filtering-to-app/
======
aviswanathan
The thing that I think is lost here is the core of Instagram. Systrom has
stated repeatedly that the filters aren't the secret sauce of Instagram. It's
the speed of upload, distribution model (able to send to several networks
simultaneously), and user interface. I don't think simply adding filters is
going to do much for Twitter. Think Facebook Camera (which I believe has
filters as well). When you say filtered pictures, no one thinks of Facebook
Camera, even though it has filters built in. Not really sure what Twitter's
trying to accomplish with this one.

~~~
zmitri
Aviary's filters are actually quite bad (I've done a bunch of research on this
because we open sourced a live filter camera picker for iOS) so I'm not sure
what Twitter is trying to accomplish with this either.

That being said, I think good filters are quite powerful. Instagram's filter
offering is much better than most free filter apps. While not the secret sauce
anymore, originally I do believe it was a huge part of it. If you look at
Facebook Camera and compare the quality of the filters, maybe you'll see what
I mean.

------
fumar
In order to use the filters, one will have to use the Twitter app, and not 3rd
party apps. I always found part of the incentive to use Instagram is the
social network. I wonder if Twitter use will go up for some with the ability
to alter the filters directly in the app. Regardless, this move is a defensive
move that puts Twitter on par with the abilities of Instagram. It makes
Twitter, not a leader, but a follower. Will Twitter take ideas from other
social networks, when it feels threatened?

------
zdgman
Color me surprised that instagram gets to build a web property that is outside
of the Facebook ecosystem. I didn't expect their mobile app to go anywhere but
actually staffing to build their own web presence is a bit of a surprise.

What does Facebook end up getting out of having instagram in it's own
ecosystem?

~~~
31reasons
>What does Facebook end up getting out of having instagram in it's own
ecosystem?

A good sleep at night thinking it can pull the cord on instagram at any
moment.

------
JuDue
I really hope Twitter can capture the popular appeal with this.

Because at the moment, the person on the street only knows Facebook and
Instagram as their social networking.

Which isn't very social, when you think about it.

------
avelis
Nice use of AT&T Park as a product example. Not sure if that was the intention
but if you have been to the park you know it.

